# Chairman Patrick to go under the knife !



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

BOSTON - Gov. Deval L. Patrick next month will have surgery to replace a damaged and painful left hip.

According to a statement from press secretary Kyle J. Sullivan, the first-term governor will have the operation on Sept. 1 at Massachusetts General Hospital. 
Patrick, married with two grown daughters, turned 53 on July 31.

"The surgery is necessitated by consistent pain caused in part by arthritis and a longtime pre-existing injury," Sullivan said in a statement.

Dr. Harry E. Rubash, an orthopedic surgeon, will perform the operation. The doctor is expected to remove a damaged part of the hip joint and replace it with new parts.

During an appearance on a Boston radio station on Thursday, Patrick conceded he is a little nervous about the upcoming surgery, saying he was a baby about needles. "I think I'm in really the very best hands," Patrick said. "I'll be fine."

Patrick is expected to be in the hospital for four days, his spokesman said. Patrick, elected in 2006, has said he is planning on running for re-election next year, but he has made no official announcement.

Patrick said he intends to be careful and diligent about physical therapy following the operation. After the surgery, the governor will need two days to recover, then will resume his work as the state's top executive, Sullivan said.

Lt. Gov. Timothy P. Murray, a Worcester Democrat, will execute any official duties for those two days.

Patrick will be the second major figure on Beacon Hill to have a hip replaced in recent years. Former House Speaker Thomas M. Finneran, who used to run in Boston marathons, had the surgery in 2003.

Former Attorney General Thomas F. Reilly, who grew up in Springfield, had operations in about 1997 to replace both knees with titanium implants.

Donations can be sent to Chairman Patrick's "summer cottage"










Massachusetts Gov. Deval L. Patrick scheduled for hip replacement - MassLive.com


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lets hope its this doctor in charge...


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey, Dr. Nick!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Due to the changes in health care by the Obama administration. The surgery on Gov. Patrick will be conducted by Dr. Busevi Khlakiska of Grukolov Hospital in Moscow.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> Dr. Harry E. Rubash, an orthopedic surgeon, will perform the operation.


Well, if you're going to have surgery, you might as well have the very best. And Erkel certainly does.
There ain't none better than Dr. Rubash for hip work.
We should all be so lucky if that day should come.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder if he can get a brain replacement at the same time.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Boxing Deval. Yes, I just horrified myself.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> I wonder if he can get a brain replacement at the same time.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

His hip wouldn't hurt nearly as much if he wasn't bending into strange positions to talk out his ass all the time...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> Patrick is expected to be in the hospital for four days, his spokesman said. Patrick, elected in 2006, has said he is planning on running for re-election next year, but he has made no official announcement.


Soooo, it's crucial that he gets the surgery done now just in case he loses next term. Hey, might as well do it while he's on the government payroll and insurance, God forbid he has to pay for it on his own...


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Wait....Hmmmmm.... Just checked.........I don't care!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Rubash operating on Rubbish.

As far as a brain transplant goes...the Wizard of Oz just gave out his last one...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6BCf_b8GfE"]YouTube- the wizard of oz we're off to see the wizard[/nomedia]


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Kozmo and MTC, you guys are showing your age with all this hip replacement knowledge. I remember when my granny was 87 and she broke her hip. You two aren't still driving are you?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> Soooo, it's crucial that he gets the surgery done now just in case he loses next term. Hey, might as well do it while he's on the government payroll and insurance, God forbid he has to pay for it on his own...


If the people throw him out on his ass, I thought he still gets to collect full pay and pension for the rest of his life.

At least, it works that way with the legislators. Six and out, set for life.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Pats2009 said:


> Lets hope its this doctor in charge...


Hahaha I had to comment. That is one of the best posts I've seen on here in a long time. Props to you.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Rock said:


> Kozmo and MTC, you guys are showing your age with all this hip replacement knowledge.


Very funny.. :flipoff:

All of my parts are still OEM....


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

frank said:


> His hip wouldn't hurt nearly as much if he wasn't bending into strange positions to talk out his ass all the time...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rock said:


> Kozmo and MTC, you guys are showing your age with all this hip replacement knowledge. I remember when my granny was 87 and she broke her hip. You two aren't still driving are you?


Doesn't this guy work at the port?


----------

